# Betta keeps going behind filter?....



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

i just switched from a half gallon to a 2 1/2 gal. with a fliter and my betta keeps trying to go behind it, im afraid that he'll get stuck. any advice? is this normal? oh and do bettas even like filters?


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

I doubt he'll get stuck.
My ghost shrimp, if they get too close, can even manage to swim away 

Also, my betta has gotten close, and whenever he feels like he's getting pulled he'll swim away.

If you're worried though, perhaps switch to a sponge filter.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

And you can't really say they like or dislike filters but It keeps the living areas healthy and clean.


----------

